

Pierre Jaquet-Droz (1721–1790) - ohwp
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pierre_Jaquet-Droz

======
ohwp
Today I saw this movie:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUa7oBsSDk8#t=130](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUa7oBsSDk8#t=130)
(via [http://www.thisiscolossal.com/](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/))

Could this be the first computer / robot?

